# XM LIFETIME



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

Just spoke with an XM rep. They are now offering a lifetime subscription for $499.00


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

May be a bad investment. If the company fails in one year, you paid $500 for one year.

I would do monthly or quarterly until they get more solid financially.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Don't do it. They where selling for it 399 this time last year.


----------



## webpatk (Aug 13, 2006)

thestaton said:


> Don't do it. They where selling for it 399 this time last year.


That was Sirius. This is the first time XM has offered Lifetime subs. I got more clarification from XM. It is $499.00 with the best of Sirius and $399.00 without it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder what happens if you have a family plan?


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well this is where as the saying goes "the rubber meets the road". They need money--a lot of money, if you don't give them money they will go under. Of course, there is always the chance they will go under even if you do give them the money. It is a great deal IF they can stay in business. Over this merger business I had cancelled, gone back, cancelled, gone back, etc.--so my account was a mess anyway. And since I always came back (tail tucked firmly between my legs) I decided what the heck I'll roll the dice and go with the lifetime sub. Fools rush in where wisemen/women fear to go, but then I have never thought of myself as wise. I was also born on April Fool's Day so you can guess the story of my life :lol:


----------



## pigskins (Sep 8, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken don't lifetime subs stay with the receiver? If by some miracle there still is a company a year from now and you decide to upgrade to a receiver that can do something new, you're SOL.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

pigskins said:


> If I'm not mistaken don't lifetime subs stay with the receiver? If by some miracle there still is a company a year from now and you decide to upgrade to a receiver that can do something new, you're SOL.


I know Sirius will move it to another receiver, most of the time it's free but after this financial meltdown they might actually charge you the $75.00


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I wonder what happens if you have a family plan?


You mean with multiple receivers on the same account? If it's modeled after the original Sirius Lifetime program, the lifetime counts as your first subscription and then all the other "stacked" receivers are priced at the reduced rate. That's exactly what I have - my "master" receiver is the lifetime, then the other four are $6.99/mo each. Sirius would also let you have more than one lifetime subscribed receiver per account, but there was no discount.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

You can apparently change receivers 3 times, if it is like the Sirius plan.
However, my sub is for my car so there is no problem there. You can check with XM and see what they say about receivers. See my thread about the Merger. I made the point that it is interesting that XM would start selling Lifetime subs now when they never had before. I think things could get real interesting with the Sirius Shareholders demands.
I have a Link to that story in my Merger thread. And please XM people out there if you have the money consider this Lifetime sub. We may be the ones that have to try to save XM.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dolly said:


> You can apparently change receivers 3 times, if it is like the Sirius plan.
> However, my sub is for my car so there is no problem there. You can check with XM and see what they say about receivers. See my thread about the Merger. I made the point that it is interesting that XM would start selling Lifetime subs now when they never had before. I think things could get real interesting with the Sirius Shareholders demands.
> I have a Link to that story in my Merger thread. And please XM people out there if you have the money consider this Lifetime sub. We may be the ones that have to try to save XM.


Dolly, it seems strange that you would go from urging everyone to cancel to urging us all to get lifetime subscriptions overnight.

I'm not cancelling, but I'm certainly not sending them a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Dolly, it seems strange that you would go from urging everyone to cancel to urging us all to get lifetime subscriptions overnight.
> 
> I'm not cancelling, but I'm certainly not sending them a few hundred dollars.


I'm glad you aren't cancelling. And I did explain in one thread why I changed my mind about Sat. radio. So I will explain here also. And I didn't change my mind overnight. I have done a lot of thinking and reading about the situation with Sat. Radio. I hated Mel and I hated what he did to XM. My first thought of a solution was to kill off Sirius. But that will take away a choice I and other people have of how we listen to music--rather like cutting off your nose to spite your face. I still hate Mel and I hope that the Sirius Stockholders can bring about some changes. But we have little of XM left now and what does concern me about these 
Stockholders is they call themselves "Saving Sirius". The company's name now is Sirius XM. So why don't they call themselves "Saving Sirius XM"?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Interesting. I currently run 3 XM units. If they ever gave you a deal like the above listed price and add up to 4 more units for say $100 each I'd be in in a heartbeat. I don't like the paying per month for additional units that is posted above. They also absolutely would have to allow me to buy new units and swap this plan to them since new technologies will be coming out and the old units will just plain fail at some point.


----------

